# Stick Slip Problem on Grinder solved



## Richard King 2 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I asked Ken and he said it would be OK to share this information with you.  I helped a man in Germany who has a Studer Cylindrical Grinder that he bought used.  The principal is the same for all machine tools.  It was worn and all the scraping marks were worn away, was grinding with good tolerances but jerked as it fed on the ways.  Jerking is call "Stick Slip"  Many machines are 1/2 mooned to make deeper oil pockets that allows oil to adhere to the way surface.  1/2 mooning is also used for cosmedics.
Below what he did was to Square Cut Checkerboard pockets that are about .0004" lower then the surrounding original way surface or High Spots.   He did not scrape the machine to rebuild it, he scraped new oil pockets into the ways to eliminate the stick slip.

One of the reasons I came back to this site was to advance your understanding on how to repair your worn machinery with and without taking a class, the fellow below learned via the internet.  Please if you do repair the ways you use methods like Ballen learned to do and not by some radical way like using a die grinder and burr to make oil pockets.   I want to teach you how to make you machine look like new again.   This will explain a lot.   Rich

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/abrasive-machining/studer-rhu-450-1960s-343863/


----------

